# Where is the Nick Young love?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Yeah, dude is a goofball. 
But i still think he can be a very productive offensive guy to come off the bench, mainly for his 3point shooting.

Wanna see him gone, or roll the dice?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't really care too much, as long as his presence doesn't cause an issue in the locker room.

He is a good shooter.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

At this point he is cancer and needs to go. His immaturity and immorality are not conducive to developing a good team culture.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get rid of him. He doesn't need to be around this group of mostly young guys.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> At this point he is cancer and needs to go. His immaturity and immorality are not conducive to developing a good team culture.


This. Establishing a culture of professionalism breeds winning in this league.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> At this point he is cancer and needs to go. His *immaturity and immorality *are not conducive to developing a good team culture.


I really don't know where this is coming from. The turmoil last season was caused by Russell, not Nick Young.

The Lakers roster has to be 12-player-strong. In my opinion, it would be beneficial to the team having a guy like Nick Young on the bench. The Lakers don't have any other player with his specific habilities.

Or maybe i'm just remembering 2013-2014 Nick Young and wishfull thinking...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

He cheats on his woman, thus immoral. For immaturity look no further than his recent fireworks video where he almost blew his hand off. The kids need better role models than that. The growth of Russell is way more important than anything Young brings to the court.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

bye felica


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't disagree that Nick Young can still play solid NBA basketball, but I would unquestionably move on from him if I were the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He's redundant with Lou on the squad. Cheating on his girl, getting caught (due to Russell) then doing it again and getting caught again, plus the firework incident and the car harassment incident is more than enough reason to not want him back on the squad. He's 30 years old and acts like one of the rookies.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> He's redundant with Lou on the squad.


A little bit, i guess... I just hate the thought of not playing the Lakers best 3pointer...



> Cheating on his girl, getting caught (due to Russell) then doing it again and getting caught again, plus the firework incident and the car harassment incident is more than enough reason to not want him back on the squad. He's 30 years old and acts like one of the rookies.


The firework incident ok. The rest is irrelevant. Who the hell cares about players screwing around and getting caught?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If Kobe and Metta were still around it could be a different situation, but now he's the veteran presence...


----------



## Michael Whiteacre (Dec 5, 2015)

@PauloCatarino

It's like Nick Young acts as if he's all NBA New Generation like D'Angelo Russell, Julius Randle, Ryan Kelly and Larry Nance, Jr. yet Mr. Young is now just 30 years old. He hasn't even sniffed NBA Playoff mode more than once, and that was 2011-12 with the other L.A. team aka The Los Angeles Clippers.

Nick Young is allowed to cheat on Izzy Agalea. Who does D'Angelo Russell think he is?!? Snitching on Young cheating on his precious Izzy will render D'Angelo Russell a journeyman, and I don't care if Byron Scott held D'Angelo back from 'taking the last shot' or if it's Kobe Bryant's team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Forgot about the altercation outside of Dave and Busters too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> A little bit, i guess... I just hate the thought of not playing the Lakers best 3pointer...
> 
> 
> 
> The firework incident ok. The rest is irrelevant. Who the hell cares about players screwing around and getting caught?


I'd say harassing a female in public with your teammate in the car is relevant. It's isn't about whether cheating on your girl is a big deal or not. It happens. It's the public nature of the issue. I mean he has Gilbert fucking Arenas as his best friend and "mentor" playing pranks on him and clowning around and he's supposed to be the veteran presence on this squad. He's 30 years old and he's clowning around about sneaking his ex wife into his fiancée house and knocking her up. Nah. I'm good. He wore out his welcome with me and I was a big Swaggy supporter.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

As for Nick young's off-court behavior, I don't see that as an insurmountable issue. I could care less about his "immorality". The Showtime Lakers were quite the immoral bunch, yet they won plenty of championships. In today's social media world, they do need to work harder to protect their image, but image doesn't usually win games anyway. Young has shown some immaturity off the court, so he is hardly ideal as a mentor, but with Deng joining the team, the younger players will have the right mentor around anyway. Young is probably an addition by subtraction in this department, but not to the degree that some would make it seem.

Young's on court capabilities should be the most important part of any considerations toward keeping him. Last season was a disaster for him on the court, so we have to wonder if he can get his confidence back and stay healthy. His career 37% behind the arc and 5.4 attempts per 36 minutes makes him arguably the most proven three point shooter on the team. One problem is that he has taken about 2/3 of his shots outside of 16 feet, and has been less and less inclined/capable of scoring in the paint. He has so much reach, he relies on it. He will often shoot over outstretched hands of defenders, rather than move with the ball. He basically hoists mostly threes now, and will sometimes fake it and step in for a long two, almost never trying anything else (passing, driving). This makes him very limited on offense, to the point teams will always try to run him off the three point line. He is a threat for the four point play almost every time he touches the ball, which can be a plus, and he almost guarantees to add spacing to whatever team he is on, another plus, but his complete lack of anything else on offense would seem to make him a net negative on offense against most opposing lineups. Then of course, there is his defense. Can we even call it that? I recall him taking a charge once and it was so shocking it made headlines. For a longtime Laker fan, it was almost laughable, after watching Derek Fisher take charge after charge throughout his career. Young's defense combined with his limited offense makes him a niche player at best. If "Swaggy" can get his swagger back, maybe he has some value as a scorer and space-maker.

When Young first joined the team, I was a fan. He had one of his best seasons that year (really one of just two good seasons in his career), and was a competent scorer to replace some of Kobe's lost scoring, a nice fit with that team. He played with an entertaining style and also gave entertaining interviews. What was there not to like? But since then he has dropped off the map. I recall debating on this board whether to re-sign several swingman types (G/F), him, Kent Bazemore, Wes Johnson, and/or others. At the time I preferred Johnson over the others, but now I'd rank Bazemore first, Johnson second, and Young 3rd. Even at the time I wasn't particularly happy to see Young signed to a long contract, despite his strong season and smallish per year salary. Now I favor it even less. But I think the Lakers do need a G/F on the roster. Most teams have a least one of these. Lou Williams may be a shooter, but he is small. Neither he nor Russell or Clarkson can match up well against bigger guards or SF's. Deng certainly doesn't fill that swingman role. At this point in his career, he is best suited for PF, and definitely shouldn't play SG. Anthony Brown doesn't really fill that role either. The Lakers look to be lucky if he ever finds his shot while he's with the team. While I'm not thrilled by the idea of Young remaining on the roster, at this point, keeping his salary on the books won't hurt free agency decisions. And if he can play with confidence, he does fill that void in the roster. He can shoot over longer players and, theoretically, could put a hand in their face on defense. If the Lakers could scrounge up a different player to fill that role, I'd say send Young packing. If not, maybe he should stick around. Either way, not much changes, and I will be reluctant to consider him as a part of the roster going forward, at least until he shows up in preseason games.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

arasu said:


> *As for Nick young's off-court behavior, I don't see that as an insurmountable issue. I could care less about his "immorality". The Showtime Lakers were quite the immoral bunch,* yet they won plenty of championships. In today's social media world, they do need to work harder to protect their image, but image doesn't usually win games anyway. Young has shown some immaturity off the court, so he is hardly ideal as a mentor, but with Deng joining the team, the younger players will have the right mentor around anyway. Young is probably an addition by subtraction in this department, but not to the degree that some would make it seem.


You mean, the team that had Magic screwing everything in sight, thus cheating on Cookie, and being caught? The team with Worthy, who was 
caught cheating his wife with prostitutes in a hotel? 



> *Young's on court capabilities should be the most important part of any considerations toward keeping him. *Last season was a disaster for him on the court, so we have to wonder if he can get his confidence back and stay healthy. His career 37% behind the arc and 5.4 attempts per 36 minutes makes him arguably the most proven three point shooter on the team. One problem is that he has taken about 2/3 of his shots outside of 16 feet, and has been less and less inclined/capable of scoring in the paint. He has so much reach, he relies on it. He will often shoot over outstretched hands of defenders, rather than move with the ball. He basically hoists mostly threes now, and will sometimes fake it and step in for a long two, almost never trying anything else (passing, driving). This makes him very limited on offense, to the point teams will always try to run him off the three point line. He is a threat for the four point play almost every time he touches the ball, which can be a plus, and he almost guarantees to add spacing to whatever team he is on, another plus, but his complete lack of anything else on offense would seem to make him a net negative on offense against most opposing lineups. Then of course, there is his defense. Can we even call it that? I recall him taking a charge once and it was so shocking it made headlines. For a longtime Laker fan, it was almost laughable, after watching Derek Fisher take charge after charge throughout his career. Young's defense combined with his limited offense makes him a niche player at best. If "Swaggy" can get his swagger back, maybe he has some value as a scorer and space-maker.
> 
> When Young first joined the team, I was a fan. He had one of his best seasons that year (really one of just two good seasons in his career), and was a competent scorer to replace some of Kobe's lost scoring, a nice fit with that team. He played with an entertaining style and also gave entertaining interviews. What was there not to like? But since then he has dropped off the map. I recall debating on this board whether to re-sign several swingman types (G/F), him, Kent Bazemore, Wes Johnson, and/or others. At the time I preferred Johnson over the others, but now I'd rank Bazemore first, Johnson second, and Young 3rd. Even at the time I wasn't particularly happy to see Young signed to a long contract, despite his strong season and smallish per year salary. Now I favor it even less. *But I think the Lakers do need a G/F on the roster. Most teams have a least one of these. Lou Williams may be a shooter, but he is small. Neither he nor Russell or Clarkson can match up well against bigger guards or SF's. Deng certainly doesn't fill that swingman role. At this point in his career, he is best suited for PF, and definitely shouldn't play SG. Anthony Brown doesn't really fill that role either. The Lakers look to be lucky if he ever finds his shot while he's with the team. While I'm not thrilled by the idea of Young remaining on the roster, at this point, keeping his salary on the books won't hurt free agency decisions. And if he can play with confidence, he does fill that void in the roster. He can shoot over longer players and, theoretically, could put a hand in their face on defense. If the Lakers could scrounge up a different player to fill that role, I'd say send Young packing. If not, maybe he should stick around. Either way, not much changes, and I will be reluctant to consider him as a part of the roster going forward, at least until he shows up in preseason games*.


I agree. This is what i was trying to say. Good post!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Young is redundant and would eat minutes better left to the kids plus he's a numpty and the less of that you have around while trying to build a new culture the better plus plus his on court performance has been shite the last two seasons running (D'Angelo, JC and Lou all shot better from behind the arc last season and judging from what I saw in the summer league from Russell now it's not even close)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basketball wise, call Jabari Brown a shorter Nick Young at this point. I see very little gain in keeping him around anymore and lots of potential downfall.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Worthy, Magic and the Showtime Lakers didn't have to deal with Twitter, TMZ, Instagram and Snapchat.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I find it extremely ironic to find guys who defended Kobe years ago now acting like Nick Young cheating is immoral and shouldn't be on the team. 

Not to mention it's laughably hypocritical to comment on the whole Iggy thing and not act like Russell is the biggest bitch in the whole situation. 

All that is irrelevant though since Nick Young just isn't a very good basketball player in the first place though.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Worthy, Magic and the Showtime Lakers didn't have to deal with Twitter, TMZ, Instagram and Snapchat.


That's true. But everybody knew Magic was a fornicator. Everybody. And Worthy was even ARRESTED (wich was highly publicized and even prompted him to adress the situation publicly).

But this (cheating) is absolutely irrelevant in today's NBA. Fairly or not, it's a public given that male superstars cheat on their significant others. 

Now, i'm not gonna say Nick Young is a mature individual (he obviously is not) but taking against him his cheating on his girlfried as something that could be detrimental to the team is a little naive (to say the least), i would say...

He doesn't play defense/his defense is poor? He is a black hole in offense? He came from a horrid season? He is undisciplined? HE is a cancer in the lockerroom? These are the things that can/should be used against him staying on the team. Not off-course "minor" shenannigans sp?)...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

His off court issues aren't serious but when his play has dropped off so much that all you can hope for is him providing is veteran leadership, they become relevant. If you're going to be an asshat off the court you better at least be providing something tangible on the court. Right now he's providing nothing on either end. Ship him out.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I find it extremely ironic to find guys who defended Kobe years ago now acting like Nick Young cheating is immoral and shouldn't be on the team.
> 
> Not to mention it's laughably hypocritical to comment on the whole Iggy thing and not act like Russell is the biggest bitch in the whole situation.
> 
> All that is irrelevant though since Nick Young just isn't a very good basketball player in the first place though.


Lets not kid ourselves, talent matters when it comes to attitude and other intangibles. When a guy is winning you championships and is one of the three most marketable athletes in the freaking world you put up with a lot of shit. 

But a under 40% shooter on a 20 win team with bad intangibles? That's a different situation.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> His off court issues aren't serious* but when his play has dropped off so much that all you can hope for is him providing is veteran leadership, they become relevant.* If you're going to be an asshat off the court you better at least be providing something tangible on the court. Right now he's providing nothing on either end. Ship him out.


That is something different. And, now, hard to argue against.


----------



## Michael Whiteacre (Dec 5, 2015)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> His off court issues aren't serious but when his play has dropped off so much that all you can hope for is him providing is veteran leadership, they become relevant. If you're going to be an asshat off the court you better at least be providing something tangible on the court. Right now he's providing nothing on either end. Ship him out.


 @King Sancho Fantastic: Are you assuming he's like Jim Jackson like you described Nick Young?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Michael Whiteacre said:


> @King Sancho Fantastic: Are you assuming he's like Jim Jackson like you described Nick Young?


The Mavs version of Jim Jackson?? No. I don't think he's out there stealing his teammates girl, but it wouldn't surprise me if he was. I mean it takes a special kind of douche to sneak your ex wife into your fiancés house and knock her up, but thats none of my business.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> *Lakers Rank: Nick Young is the least valuable player on the Lakers*
> 
> #14. Nick Young
> 
> ...


http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2016/8/15/12464096/la-lakers-rankings-nick-young-swaggy-p

Ouch!....


----------

